# Marroquí de 15 años asesina a española de 41 años en Madrid



## acitisuJ (31 Mar 2022)

*Detenido un menor de 15 años en Las Rozas por estrangular en la bañera a la mujer que vivía en casa de su abuelo*

*Los agentes creen que el menor pudo intentar agredir sexualmente a la mujer o atacarla por celos. El abuelo tenía desavenencias con la mujer asesinada, a la que quería echar ahora de la casa tras tener una relación con ella*

31 marzo 2022

La Guardia Civil ha detenido en Las Rozas a *un menor de edad, marroquí de 15 años, acusado de acabar con la vida de una mujer de 41 años y nacionalidad española*, que era la ex pareja de su abuelo, también marroquí. La mujer fue hallada muerta ayer miércoles por la tarde en la bañera de la casa situada en el 3ºB del número 12 de la Avenida de la Constitución de Las Rozas (Madrid), según fuentes de la Comandancia de Madrid y de Emergencias 112. El cadáver tenía *signos de asfixia y un cable enrollado en el cuello*, según los investigadores. Hoy jueves está previsto que se le realice la autopsia.

*La fallecida es Sonia R. M.* En la vivienda la mujer convivía desde hacía tres meses con un *hombre de 64 años y los nietos de él, de 15 y 13 años*, respectivamente. Supuestamente, ella residía en una habitación de la casa, pero no pagaba ningún alquiler. Varias fuentes aseguran que Sonia tuvo al principio una relación con el inquilino y que en los últimos días habían tenido desavenencias...




__





Detenido un menor de 15 años en Las Rozas por estrangular en la bañera a la mujer que vivía en casa de su abuelo


La Guardia Civil ha detenido en Las Rozas a un menor de edad, marroquí de 15 años, acusado de acabar con la vida de una mujer de 41 años y nacionalidad española, que era la ex...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## moromierda (31 Mar 2022)

¡Minodo ajoputa!


----------



## Boba Fet II (31 Mar 2022)

Quien podia imaginarse que seria moro el asesino?En burbuja seguro que nadie.


----------



## acitisuJ (31 Mar 2022)

Malos tratos y una familia desestructurada: la vida del menor detenido por matar a su compañera de piso en Las Rozas


Sonia Ruiz Miralles tenía 41 años . Estaba separada y era madre de una niña de nueve . Residía en el tercer piso del número 12 de la avenida de la C




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## Vorsicht (31 Mar 2022)

Boba Fet II dijo:


> Quien podia imaginarse que seria moro el asesino?En burbuja seguro que nadie.



Pues mira que lo he pensado, pero me he dicho: con lo buena gente que son ese pueblo! mira que eres racista!
Y al final lo he descartado!


----------



## acitisuJ (31 Mar 2022)

*La mujer asesinada:*



https://es.linkedin.com/in/sonia-ruiz-miralles-931021206


----------



## CocoVin (31 Mar 2022)

Tienen otra raza. Si de verdad se proponen conquistarnos lo consiguen. 

Un marroqui de 15 años contra españoles equivale a un espartano Vs cinco persas.


----------



## Escaramuza (31 Mar 2022)

Nuestros niños son inocentes hasta que se demuestre lo contrario


----------



## El gostoso (31 Mar 2022)

Malos tratos y una familia desestructurada: la vida del menor detenido por matar a su compañera de piso en Las Rozas


Sonia Ruiz Miralles tenía 41 años . Estaba separada y era madre de una niña de nueve . Residía en el tercer piso del número 12 de la avenida de la C




www.google.com






Candidata a Darwin rewards


----------



## Ajeroman (31 Mar 2022)

Y cobrará paga el abuelo y el nieto.


----------



## kabeljau (31 Mar 2022)

Son sus costumbres. Esas cosas pasan por fiarse de las hijaputas feministas y sus animales de compañía.


----------



## Lord Vader (31 Mar 2022)

_Fue el menor de los hermanos quien se *encontró el cadáver* cuando llegó del instituto, a la una de la tarde. 
En apenas tres horas, los investigadores llegaron a la conclusión de que el _*homicidio se había producido entre las ocho de la mañana y la una de la tarde

*

En fin, DEP


----------



## Skara (31 Mar 2022)

Qué cosas más raras pasan.


----------



## Guerrilla Jr. (31 Mar 2022)

Quien con moros se acuesta... ya no se levanta


----------



## LMLights (31 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Detenido un menor de 15 años en Las Rozas por estrangular en la bañera a la mujer que vivía en casa de su abuelo*
> 
> *Los agentes creen que el menor pudo intentar agredir sexualmente a la mujer o atacarla por celos. El abuelo tenía desavenencias con la mujer asesinada, a la que quería echar ahora de la casa tras tener una relación con ella*
> 
> ...



Vaya, no lo orientan a violencia de genero..........si fuese español...........ninguna pena por la fallecida, así las gastan los moros.


----------



## Il Corvo (31 Mar 2022)

Vaya ganas de meterse en fregados...


----------



## Fiallo (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chocochomocho (31 Mar 2022)

La España progresista nunca dejará de sorprenderme, y lo que no sabremos...


----------



## Akira. (31 Mar 2022)

*Detenido un menor de 15 años en Las Rozas por estrangular en la bañera a la mujer que vivía en casa de su abuelo
española de 41 años *

Nada más que decir.


----------



## Visilleras (31 Mar 2022)

¿Qué cojones hace en España un jubilado marroquí viviendo con sus dos nietos?
Deportación de esta peña YA


----------



## La tulipe noire (31 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Detenido un menor de 15 años en Las Rozas por estrangular en la bañera a la mujer que vivía en casa de su abuelo*
> 
> *Los agentes creen que el menor pudo intentar agredir sexualmente a la mujer o atacarla por celos. El abuelo tenía desavenencias con la mujer asesinada, a la que quería echar ahora de la casa tras tener una relación con ella*
> 
> ...



Un culebrón venezolano pero de verdad y en España que termina en tragedia.

Que descanse en paz la desgraciada y ojalá que la ministra de Igualdad tenga un recuerdo para ella sin conflicto de intereses porque la mató un moro.

Ahora mismo no se me ocurre nada sobre cómo tratar al asesino.


----------



## Ratona001 (31 Mar 2022)

Que edad tenía el abuelo?


----------



## Visilleras (31 Mar 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Vaya, no lo orientan a violencia de genero..........si fuese español...........ninguna pena por la fallecida, así las gastan los moros.



Y eso además...
¿Cuando salen las manifestaciones y actos de repulsa?


----------



## Kbkubito (31 Mar 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Detenido un menor de 15 años en Las Rozas por estrangular en la bañera a la mujer que vivía en casa de su abuelo*
> 
> *Los agentes creen que el menor pudo intentar agredir sexualmente a la mujer o atacarla por celos. El abuelo tenía desavenencias con la mujer asesinada, a la que quería echar ahora de la casa tras tener una relación con ella*
> 
> ...



Pues que quieres que te diga,bien hecho por el chaval,que a de mas no le va a pasar nada. Menudo marronaco le ha quitado a su abuelo de encima. Zorra buena,zorra muerta.


----------



## perrosno (31 Mar 2022)

No tengo tv, ¿Ha salido algo diciéndolo o se apresurarán a decir que todos son españoles y se acabó?


----------



## Escachador (31 Mar 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Tienen otra raza. Si de verdad se proponen conquistarnos lo consiguen.
> 
> Un marroqui de 15 años contra españoles equivale a un espartano Vs cinco persas.



Claro, claro... que nos dejen hacer...


----------



## Maerum (31 Mar 2022)

Indiferencia.


----------



## Progretón (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## CuervoDrogado (31 Mar 2022)

Follamena menada


----------



## Alatristeando (31 Mar 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Vaya, no lo orientan a violencia de genero..........si fuese español...........ninguna pena por la fallecida, así las gastan los moros.



Estas miserias no interesan en el Ministerio de Igualdad. Si hubiera un españolito que joder estarían las primeras.


----------



## cuasi-pepito (31 Mar 2022)

Ya existen 2 generaciones de white trash española que no proviene de quinquilleros ni de la delincuencia.

Es la generación maquinera que tienen entre 40 y 50, y ahora vienen sus hijos.

La moronegrada los va a hacer trizas.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (31 Mar 2022)

cuasi-pepito dijo:


> Ya existen 2 generaciones de white trash española que no proviene de quinquilleros ni de la delincuencia.
> 
> Es la generación maquinera que tienen entre 40 y 50, y ahora vienen sus hijos.
> 
> La moronegrada los va a hacer trizas.



Haber estudio


----------



## remerus (31 Mar 2022)

Ya tenia que estar mal y jodida para juntarse con un viejo marroqui y dos larvas de mono.


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Mar 2022)

MENAge a trois


----------



## Verbenero (31 Mar 2022)

Por lo menos algo de agua le caería encima al moro y eso le cuenta como ducha


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (31 Mar 2022)

jo jo jo, le iba a montar una viogen al abuelo y los iba a echar de casa, esos si son nuestros niños...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (31 Mar 2022)

Un dia normal en la nueva normalidad


----------



## cujo (31 Mar 2022)

Burn the coal pay the toll o algo así ¿no?

mira q esta vez no me imaginaba q era moro pero mira por donde


----------



## Chortina de Humo (31 Mar 2022)

Si yo me pongo a pegar saltos por la M30 tambien me acabaran atropellando. Y la noticia es...?


----------



## fieraverde (31 Mar 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones hace en España un jubilado marroquí viviendo con sus dos nietos?
> Deportación de esta peña YA



Vienen a que les paguemos las pensiones.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (31 Mar 2022)

Progretón dijo:


>



Esa estudió en colegio de monjas, a pesar de lo paganos que eran sus padres; y es que estos bien que reconocían la superioridad de los centros religiosos.
Bajo la alcaldía primero de Ana María Botella (Partido Popular) y seguidamente de Manuela Carmena (Ahora Madrid), las calles y plazas más concurridas o emblemáticas de Madrid se convirtieron en platós pornográficos, durante muchísimas semanas (desde septiembre del 2012 hasta septiembre del 2015 en Madrid capital y, por otra parte, desde 2009 hasta principalmente 2012, en Barcelona ciudad). Ellas dieron su beneplácito a productoras audiovisuales para que personas desnudas tuviesen relaciones sexuales o sadomasoquistas en todo tipo de espacios públicos abiertos, con fines exhibicionistas y pornográficos, ante los usuarios desprevenidos de estos espacios, de toda edad y condición, y en pleno día. De alcaldesas así, sin ninguna moralidad (pese al colegio de monjas), no puede esperarse nada bueno, como por ejemplo que nos protejan de los inmigrantes delincuentes o musulmanes, o de los okupas, o de las manifestaciones gays o feministas extremas, etc. Y de los alcaldes que vinieron después, podemos decir lo mismo.


----------



## DejarDeRemar.com (31 Mar 2022)

ya saben, no hay delito

circulen....


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (31 Mar 2022)




----------



## Chino Negro (31 Mar 2022)

Quién se acuesta con moros sale muerto


----------



## MAESE PELMA (31 Mar 2022)

Moros de mierda haciendo cosas de moros de mierda.


----------



## Madrid (1 Abr 2022)

Se la sudara.

Moros nos ven como idiotas de los que vivir mediante paguitas.

Las españolas son para el deleite.

Lo vimos con el caso del "Melillero" que desfiguro la cara de la chavala esa con ácido, si llega a ser español, todavía estarían hablando de ello.

Este otro caso...

Y de hostias que se llevan de ellos, ni te digo nada.


----------



## kettlebell (1 Abr 2022)

Han puesto su linked, tiene nombre de española de toda la vida, rubia de pelo corro , en el mensaje en 27 tenéis su linked


----------



## superloki (1 Abr 2022)

Tiene el Facebook abierto todavía y la chica era bastante guapa. Española de origen... no se que pollas hacía con un moro de 64 años... en fin, así son las cosas...


----------



## chortinator (1 Abr 2022)

Que quereis que os diga?? Que me da pena?? Cero.... Que se joda... 


Esta fijo que ha despreciado a mucho español honrado, que se jodan


----------



## jeiper (1 Abr 2022)

Es menor así que se va de rositas.


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

Vaya novedad, ¿qué puede salir mal?


----------



## Play_91 (1 Abr 2022)

Guerrilla Jr. dijo:


> Quien con moros se acuesta... ya no se levanta


----------



## sopelmar (1 Abr 2022)

Lo visto en la tele entrevistas a vecinos, decían un hombre que vivía con dos hijos luego me acabo de enterar que eran sus nietos 
Ninguno de los entrevistados han dicho que eran moros


----------



## Mrbcn (1 Abr 2022)

Como se han callado en las noticias que es morito


----------



## BeKinGo (1 Abr 2022)

Visto con mis ojos, metro de Barcelona, menilla patas largas roba movil y se queda alli vacilandole al segurata chillando y haciendo recortes, el segurata mediana edad mazaete pero poca movilidad, peña EHHH y tal.
Le viene un secreta por detras y lo trinca, y me quedo de cuadros cuando el segurata tiene que sujetar a un marroqui 55 años maso, que se lanza a pisarle la cabeza al mena, ojos salidos y chillando en marroquines, no sonaba bonito.
Mepa que los que curran ya notan el cambio de ambiente y saben por que es....


----------



## Cormac (1 Abr 2022)

Tiene Facebook. 
Tenía una niña pequeña que era una monada. 
Espero que esa pobre niña tenga una vida feliz, dentro de lo que cabe.


----------



## XRL (1 Abr 2022)

fijo que el abuelo se lo dijo para así quitársela de encima

3 añitos al reformatorio y a los 18 libre sin antecedentes

que me lol

pais de simios


----------



## PedrelGuape (1 Abr 2022)

Lord Vader dijo:


> _Fue el menor de los hermanos quien se *encontró el cadáver* cuando llegó del instituto, a la una de la tarde.
> En apenas tres horas, los investigadores llegaron a la conclusión de que el _*homicidio se había producido entre las ocho de la mañana y la una de la tarde
> 
> *
> ...



En apenas tres horas han deducido que si estaba viva cuando el menor salió al instituto y muerta al llegar, seguramente el asesinato se produjo en ese horario.

La mejor policía científica de uropa, como nos intentaron convencer have años en tve


----------



## entelequia (1 Abr 2022)

Pobre mujer, aquí hay comentarios de prisión.


----------



## Sietebailes (1 Abr 2022)

Se meten en la boca del lobo sólitas.
En fin D.E.P.


----------



## NIKK (1 Abr 2022)

La mujer asesinada era bollera y mantenía una relación conflictiva con otra mujer de la localidad; esto ni el sálvame lo supera; mujer divorciada con una niña pequeña bollera se va avivir a una habitación con moro viejo familia desectructurada, dos menores con el moro viejo y parece ser que la madre de los moros también vivía allí; la habitación no la pagaba; ¿podría ser un piso de la comunidad de madrid? me parece que van los tiros por ahí por eso los medios de desinformación callan como putas, por el fracaso del sistema.


----------



## Culpable (mayor de edad) (1 Abr 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Malos tratos y una familia desestructurada: la vida del menor detenido por matar a su compañera de piso en Las Rozas
> 
> 
> Sonia Ruiz Miralles tenía 41 años . Estaba separada y era madre de una niña de nueve . Residía en el tercer piso del número 12 de la avenida de la C
> ...



Un plan sin fisuras, liarse con un moro viejo, que tiene dos nietos que ya iran con menas, y que realmente son menas, porque no estan acompañados de personas, estan acompañados de una idiota y de un viejo moro.


----------



## empepinado (1 Abr 2022)

La mato el moroviejo y le ha echado el marrón al mena que en 2 días estará en la calle y con paga y segarros


----------



## 4motion (1 Abr 2022)

La mass mierda ni mu de qué era morocco

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sardónica (1 Abr 2022)

Vidas sórdidas


----------



## Tzadik (1 Abr 2022)

Intuyo que la mujer se fallaba al nieto de 15 años y este cuando de canso la ha quitado de enmedio por engañar a su abuelo.

La mujer parece estar bastante follable para estar con un viejo


----------



## acitisuJ (1 Abr 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> No tengo tv, ¿Ha salido algo diciéndolo o se apresurarán a decir que todos son españoles y se acabó?



Acaban de decir en el programa de Ana Rosa de Telecinco que es marroquí. Ultimamente al menos en el prograna de Ana Rosa no ocultan las nacionalidades.


----------



## acitisuJ (1 Abr 2022)

Progretón dijo:


>


----------



## Josant2022 (1 Abr 2022)

A mi que me perdonen, pero que hace una mujer de 41 años liándose con un pollavieja moro de 64?


----------



## CommiePig (1 Abr 2022)

lo unico importante es informar de que el asesino es HOMBRE


eya


----------



## el ejpertoc (1 Abr 2022)

Qué parte no entendió esta mujer que no se puede ir a vivir a una casa con 3 moros.


----------



## ahondador (1 Abr 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Detenido un menor de 15 años en Las Rozas por estrangular en la bañera a la mujer que vivía en casa de su abuelo*
> 
> *Los agentes creen que el menor pudo intentar agredir sexualmente a la mujer o atacarla por celos. El abuelo tenía desavenencias con la mujer asesinada, a la que quería echar ahora de la casa tras tener una relación con ella*
> 
> ...




Nada, seis meses en un internado en régimen abierto, sólo va a dormir y condena concluida


----------



## Marchamaliano (1 Abr 2022)

Pero de que os quejáis los de VOX, si estáis luchando en Ucrania porque nos llenen el país de moromierdas, por nuestra gran arcada progre. Anda ya a mamarla.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (1 Abr 2022)

Hay algo muy sórdido en esta historia que no cuentan los periolistos porque todos los implicados pertenecen a "minorias oprimidas" y no hay un español blanco hetero al que culpar. Otra muestra de la zoociedac hispañistaní en descomposición.


----------



## 4motion (1 Abr 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Acaban de decir en el programa de Ana Rosa de Telecinco que es marroquí. Ultimamente al menos en el prograna de Ana Rosa no ocultan las nacionalidades.



Tele hinco anda jodida de audiencia desde el serial Rocíito y aunque vasile ha ejecutado a los responsables le va a costar.

Jajajaja 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kyohan (1 Abr 2022)

Con 15 años y ya cotizando. Las pensiones están aseguradas.


----------



## Covid Bryant (1 Abr 2022)

3 añitos al hotel y fiesta.

Mis dies al morito

Sobra mucha escoria españorda.


----------



## tnkt (1 Abr 2022)

Yo creo que se la ha cargado el viejo y dicen que ha sido el quinceañero por responsabilidas penal.


----------



## Esther_PL (1 Abr 2022)

Hay que estar loca para tener algo con moros


----------



## B. Golani (1 Abr 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *Detenido un menor de 15 años en Las Rozas por estrangular en la bañera a la mujer que vivía en casa de su abuelo*
> 
> *Los agentes creen que el menor pudo intentar agredir sexualmente a la mujer o atacarla por celos. El abuelo tenía desavenencias con la mujer asesinada, a la que quería echar ahora de la casa tras tener una relación con ella*
> 
> ...



Siendo el asesino un moro , es una noticia que no tiene nada de extraño ni de particular, una como tantas.


----------



## B. Golani (1 Abr 2022)

Esther_PL dijo:


> Hay que estar loca para tener algo con moros



A los moros no tocarlos ni con un palo , ademas la mayoria tienen la sarna. y una enfermedad mental muy grave e incurable "el islam".


----------



## B. Golani (1 Abr 2022)

Skara dijo:


> Qué cosas más raras pasan.



Pues el que un moro viole y mate a una tia no mora , no le veo nada de raro.


----------



## Usuario_Anonimo (1 Abr 2022)

ahondador dijo:


> Nada, seis meses en un internado en régimen abierto, sólo va a dormir y condena concluida



Y eso si es que no se la ha cargado el viejo y le echan el marron al mena para que a los 18 ya este libre.


----------



## B. Golani (1 Abr 2022)

Usuario_Anonimo dijo:


> Y eso si es que no se la ha cargado el viejo y le echan el marron al mena para que a los 18 ya este libre.



A los moros solo pa pillar jachís.


----------



## B. Golani (1 Abr 2022)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Como se han callado en las noticias que es morito



Si es morito no hay delito


----------



## B. Golani (1 Abr 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


>



Zorra , en tu casa no tienes ninguno , hipocrita


----------



## Tanaco (1 Abr 2022)

Acabáramos joder, que resulta que el crío de lo de ayer era un moromierda.
Esta vez ni siquiera lo había sospechado pero aún así se ha vuelto a cumplir la ley que por desgracia más de uno y de dos no quieren ver.

Recuerdo que ayer no sé qué forera retrasada abrió un hilo de este tema y se puso a ladrar sobre que si machismo, que si esto ha sido porque no está bien que uno de 60 se vaya con una de 40 y mil mentiras; bueno pues ahora se descubre una vez más el quid de la cuestión está en que el asesino es un moro y los moros sólo nos ven cómo maniquíes de gel balístico a los que puede rajar.


----------



## ElHombreSinNombre (1 Abr 2022)

Vaya, damas y caballeros tenemos otro caso moromena asesino.
¿Quién podría haberlo imaginado?


----------



## B. Golani (1 Abr 2022)

ElHombreSinNombre dijo:


> Vaya, damas y caballeros tenemos otro caso moromena asesino.
> ¿Quién podría haberlo imaginado?



pues se la han imaginado al leer el titular , el 90% de los lectores


----------



## machotafea (1 Abr 2022)

Visilleras dijo:


> ¿Qué cojones hace en España un jubilado marroquí viviendo con sus dos nietos?
> Deportación de esta peña YA



Y al abuelo bajo que pretexto lo deportas? Ehh?


----------



## machotafea (1 Abr 2022)

B. Golani dijo:


> pues se la han imaginado al leer el titular , el 90% de los lectores



Vaya, ya está opinando la rata sefardí


----------



## Julc (1 Abr 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> A mi que me perdonen, pero que hace una mujer de 41 años liándose con un pollavieja moro de 64?



El mundillo lumpen es apasionante.


----------



## moramierda (1 Abr 2022)

no todos mosolman eguales pero pelegro con genero mascolino


----------



## empepinado (1 Abr 2022)

Caso aislado número 9753578644753464456773443465456775345


----------



## yixikh (1 Abr 2022)

Vamos que el moro mayor se ha cargado a la mujer y le ha echado el marrón al menor


----------



## Orooo (1 Abr 2022)

Una follamoros votando mierda, cero pena.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Abr 2022)

yixikh dijo:


> Vamos que el moro mayor se ha cargado a la mujer y le ha echado el marrón al menor



No tiene sentido. El menor huyó.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Abr 2022)

Orooo dijo:


> Una follamoros votando mierda, cero pena.



Ah ¿sabes tú a quién vota?

Estando EN LA CALLE se agarra a lo que tenga, no está para hacer distinciones xenófobas para tener un techo.

Luego os quejáis de que hay menos mujeres durmiendo en la calle, pues es por esto, porque antes de quedarse en la calle prefieren aceptar ayuda o alquilar una habitación. Yo creo que estaría DE ALQUILER con la típica habitación subarrendada como hacen tantos inmis.

Entonces ¿si votas a VOX y mueres por tiros de un cazador, por un toro o te asesina un facha, te lo merecías?


----------



## Orooo (1 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Ah ¿sabes tú a quién vota?
> 
> Estando EN LA CALLE se agarra a lo que tenga, no está para hacer distinciones xenófobas para tener un techo.
> 
> ...



Da igual lo que votes.
Votar lo que sea es votar mierda.

Y follamoros es por que follaban.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (1 Abr 2022)

No es políticamente correcto, pero es la verdad.


----------



## astur_burbuja (1 Abr 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *La mujer asesinada:*
> 
> 
> 
> https://es.linkedin.com/in/sonia-ruiz-miralles-931021206



Prueba número 3578 de Linkedin hace años que dejó de ser una red de contactos profesionales serios, para ser una red más de postureos y chusma, lo que pasa que en Linkedin en lugar de mentir sobre la edad o sobre las taras psicológicas que se tienen, se miente sobre lo que se sabe hacer y lo que se vale.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (1 Abr 2022)

Pues con quince años no tiene delito, va a quedar libre como el viento y sin antecendentes. Lo internarán un par de años en un centro de menores (que no es una cárcel), y luego a volar en busca de su siguiente víctima.


----------



## Evolucionista (1 Abr 2022)

Por eso es importante que la mayoría de los europeos autóctonos no crean que los moronegros no son razas inferiores con menos inteligencia y menos sentimientos que las cucarachas, para que los aceptemos con la supuesta única diferencia del color de su piel. ¿Cuántos muertos y violaciones más, sobre todo mujeres y niñas Blancas, tienen que padecer hasta que los europeos reaccionemos?


----------



## casaire (1 Abr 2022)

TIENE DELITO LA COSA... LIARSE CON UN MORO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡. LA OSTIA , ES QUE NO APRENDEN LAS EMPODERADAS?.
JODER , QUE MALA OSTIA SE ME PONE.... Y TODO POR COMER POLLA MORUNA TODAS LAS NOCHES , SI ES QUE ESTA CHICA ES TONTA DEL CULO.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Abr 2022)

casaire dijo:


> TIENE DELITO LA COSA... LIARSE CON UN MORO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡. LA OSTIA , ES QUE NO APRENDEN LAS EMPODERADAS?.
> JODER , QUE MALA OSTIA SE ME PONE.... Y TODO POR COMER POLLA MORUNA TODAS LAS NOCHES , SI ES QUE ESTA CHICA ES TONTA DEL CULO.



¡Que no se lío con ninguno! ocupaba una habitación (posiblemente se la alquilaban) y punto. 

Ella tenía novia.


----------



## tv eye (1 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> ¿Que follaban? ¿lo sabes tú o por cojones toda la que viva bajo el mismo techo que un hombre es que se lo folla? Tú nunca has compartido piso ¿no?
> 
> Algunos pensáis con la polla.



Y tú no sabes leer:

_Varias fuentes aseguran que Sonia tuvo al principio una relación con el inquilino y que en los últimos días habían tenido desavenencias..._


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (1 Abr 2022)

En algunos paises habrian hecho pincho moruno al enterarse.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Abr 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Y tú no sabes leer:
> 
> _Varias fuentes aseguran que Sonia tuvo al principio una relación con el inquilino y que en los últimos días habían tenido desavenencias..._



En tv han afirmado que no y que ella tenía novia mujer.


----------



## tv eye (1 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> En tv han afirmado que no y que ella tenía novia mujer.



Ah bueno si lo dice la televisión entonces no hay más que hablar.


----------



## Otrasvidas (1 Abr 2022)

acitisuJ dijo:


> *La mujer asesinada:*
> 
> 
> 
> https://es.linkedin.com/in/sonia-ruiz-miralles-931021206



Hijo de puta. Seguro que se la quería pinchar


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (1 Abr 2022)

NIKK dijo:


> La mujer asesinada era bollera y mantenía una relación conflictiva con otra mujer de la localidad; esto ni el sálvame lo supera; mujer divorciada con una niña pequeña bollera se va avivir a una habitación con moro viejo familia desectructurada, dos menores con el moro viejo y parece ser que la madre de los moros también vivía allí; la habitación no la pagaba; ¿podría ser un piso de la comunidad de madrid? me parece que van los tiros por ahí por eso los medios de desinformación callan como putas, por el fracaso del sistema.



Din del hilo.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (1 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Y al abuelo bajo que pretexto lo deportas? Ehh?



Ius sanguis y poner que todo aquel que ha llegado a partir del 1de enero de 1900 ha de ser deportado. Empezando por los ilegales. Los legales ius sanguis o politica a ka japonesa.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Abr 2022)

tv eye dijo:


> Ah bueno si lo dice la televisión entonces no hay más que hablar.



Hombre, viendo el nivel de los periodistas me fío más de oir yo misma la palabra de los testigos o conocidos que de leerlo. 

Si de verdad estuvo liada o no con el moro, solo lo saben el moro y la muerta, supongo.


----------



## 시켈 ! (1 Abr 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Ius sanguis y poner que todo aquel que ha llegado a partir del 1de enero de 1900 ha de ser deportado. Empezando por los ilegales. Los legales ius sanguis o politica a ka japonesa.




Con lo de la reunificación familiar estoy viendo ya ancianos moros y sudamericanos cobrando aquí ayudas a la dependencia y la jubilación no contributiva, además de los jóvenes discapacitados que vienen a por ayudas.
En páginas de esas de consultas legales ves a muchos inmigrantes preguntando cómo pedir pensiones de discapacidad para ellos y ayudas para sus padres.


----------



## Ezekyle Abaddon (1 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Con lo de la reunificación familiar estoy viendo ya ancianos moros y sudamericanos cobrando aquí ayudas a la dependencia y la jubilación no contributiva, además de los jóvenes discapacitados que vienen a por ayudas.
> En páginas de esas de consultas legales ves a muchos inmigrantes preguntando cómo pedir pensiones de discapacidad para ellos y ayudas para sus padres.



Hay un bloque en mi barrio. Que es de esa gente no ves un español. Asi que la politica migratoria japonesa aqui seria buena. A parte de ius sanguis.


----------



## machotafea (1 Abr 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Ius sanguis y poner que todo aquel que ha llegado a partir del 1de enero de 1900 ha de ser deportado. Empezando por los ilegales. Los legales ius sanguis o politica a ka japonesa.



Vamos a ver, sangre porcina, te voy a aclarar una cosa: dentro de poco a los que VAMOS a echar del país al mar y nos vamos a FOYAR a sus hembras por el ojete, es a VOSOTROS, PORCINAS


----------



## machotafea (1 Abr 2022)

casaire dijo:


> TIENE DELITO LA COSA... LIARSE CON UN MORO¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡. LA OSTIA , ES QUE NO APRENDEN LAS EMPODERADAS?.
> JODER , QUE MALA OSTIA SE ME PONE.... Y TODO POR COMER POLLA MORUNA TODAS LAS NOCHES , SI ES QUE ESTA CHICA ES TONTA DEL CULO.



Te refieres a tu hermana, tu madre o a la Cerda de tu hija? Da igual, las tres me comen EL RABO todos los días mientras tu no te atreves a salir de la habitación. 

Sangre de cerdo!


----------



## adal86 (1 Abr 2022)

Un caso más. Y a saber los que hay por ahí y que no nos enteramos...Hay muchos dramas humanos y muchas vidas con muy pocas posibilidades de vivir por sí mismas. Probablemente ésta era una pobre diabla que vivía con esos moros en buena parte porque no tenía medios para vivir por su cuenta.

Por otro lado, pena ninguna, o muy poca, porque no es algo, digamos, accidental. Esto es algo que está a la orden del día, que es ocultado por los medios, y que a los que verdaderamente tienen el poder de cambiarlo, se las suda lo mismo o más que a mí.

Los medios callarán, las feministas callarán o de alguna manera intentarán endosar el muerto a un español, o lo dejarán en duda; los políticos callarán, o como mucho dirán alguna alabanza en favor de las mujeres y una promesa de reforzar las leyes de género; a la gente de la calle le sudara los cojones, el que vota PSOE y Podemos seguirá votando PSOE y Podemos, y cuando estos digan lo malo que somos los españoles, y por tanto merecedores de leyes de género en nuestra contra, y lo bueno que son los extranjeros, y por tanto merecedores de paguitas y todo tipo de ayudas y alabanzas, la gente aplaudira hasta con las orejas.


----------



## sonsol (1 Abr 2022)

Ezekyle Abaddon dijo:


> Ius sanguis y poner que todo aquel que ha llegado a partir del 1de enero de 1900 ha de ser deportado. Empezando por los ilegales. Los legales ius sanguis o politica a ka japonesa.



Por parte de madre o padre? Tú sabes cuánta gente hay mezclada?? Toda la zona del Mediterráneo y de las fronteras con Francia y Portugal llevan siglos mezclándose con gente que no son íberos.
España se quedaría con unos 12 millones de retrasados mentales si echamos a todos los que no se han casado entre primos.


----------



## casaire (1 Abr 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> Te refieres a tu hermana, tu madre o a la Cerda de tu hija? Da igual, las tres me comen EL RABO todos los días mientras tu no te atreves a salir de la habitación.
> 
> Sangre de cerdo!



Joder... me has pillado currando cabroncete maricón. . Vago, paguitero , ya te gustaría mi hermana. Perro. Cerdo te iba a dar comer hasta que reventases. Te estás equivocando , es a ti te gustan al que le gustan los rabos , ahí has patinado gorrino.


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Por parte de madre o padre? Tú sabes cuánta gente hay mezclada?? Toda la zona del Mediterráneo y de las fronteras con Francia y Portugal llevan siglos mezclándose con gente que no son íberos.
> España se quedaría con unos 12 millones de retrasados mentales si echamos a todos los que no se han casado entre primos.



Los ibéricos son una mezcla de:

-cazadores y recolectores occidentales
-agricultores de anatolia
-pastores de las estepas póntica-caspianas

Todo europeo es una mezcla de estos tres grupos y la diferencia de proporciones de mezcla dan mediterraneos, nórdicos y eslavos.


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Por parte de madre o padre? Tú sabes cuánta gente hay mezclada?? Toda la zona del Mediterráneo y de las fronteras con Francia y Portugal llevan siglos mezclándose con gente que no son íberos.
> España se quedaría con unos 12 millones de retrasados mentales si echamos a todos los que no se han casado entre primos.



Hasta ahora todos los resultados genéticos que he revisado dicen lo contrario, solo la mezcla de la etnogenesis europea esta presente.


----------



## sonsol (1 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Los ibéricos son una mezcla de:
> 
> -cazadores y recolectores occidentales
> -agricultores de anatolia
> ...



Vamos y te dejas todo el flujo del norte de África, muy objetivo jaja.
Los moriscos y judíos fueron a España lo que los vikingos a Inglaterra. 
Los ingleses con su piel rosada, pelo rubio y ojos azules de las invasiones del noreste. 
Los españoles con su piel aceituna, pelo oscuro y ojos marrones de las invasiones del sur.


----------



## sonsol (1 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> Hasta ahora todos los resultados genéticos que he revisado dicen lo contrario, solo la mezcla de la etnogenesis europea esta presente.



Yo a veces me pregunto si algunos tenéis los ojos para ver o de decoración.
He vivido en el norte de Europa muuuchos años y NO nos parecemos en general a los del norte Europa igual que NO nos parecemos a los del Norte de África. 

O somos una mezcla o hay una raza íbera. Yo me inclino por la mezcla.


----------



## machotafea (1 Abr 2022)

casaire dijo:


> Joder... me has pillado currando cabroncete maricón. . Vago, paguitero , ya te gustaría mi hermana. Perro. Cerdo te iba a dar comer hasta que reventases. Te estás equivocando , es a ti te gustan al que le gustan los rabos , ahí has patinado gorrino.



Robando cobre te he pillado. 

Hijo de puta HEZpañol.


----------



## sopelmar (1 Abr 2022)

시켈 ! dijo:


> Con lo de la reunificación familiar estoy viendo ya ancianos moros y sudamericanos cobrando aquí ayudas a la dependencia y la jubilación no contributiva, además de los jóvenes discapacitados que vienen a por ayudas.
> En páginas de esas de consultas legales ves a muchos inmigrantes preguntando cómo pedir pensiones de discapacidad para ellos y ayudas para sus padres.



Empiezo atar cabos, hace una semana no entendía porqué estaba tan contento este abuelo


----------



## sopelmar (1 Abr 2022)

En la tele solo contaron que el menor estaba arrestado y que la mujer pareja de su abuelo yacía muerta en la bañera para camuflar una muerta accidental o natural nada de estrangulamiento con un cable que no se lo deseo ni a un enemigo, muerte violenta propia de peli el padrino


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Yo a veces me pregunto si algunos tenéis los ojos para ver o de decoración.
> He vivido en el norte de Europa muuuchos años y NO nos parecemos en general a los del norte Europa igual que NO nos parecemos a los del Norte de África.
> 
> O somos una mezcla o hay una raza íbera. Yo me inclino por la mezcla.



El español medio tiene más componente de agricultores neolíticos y los europeos del norte tienen más de pastores de las estepas ponticas-caspianas. El europeo del norte debe tener 50% de pastores y el español medio tiene 30%, los moros no tienen nada de pastor pero si comparten con los europeos el componen agricultor(EEF) pero además al acerbo genético entran el agricultor natufiense, el iberomaurisian y el yoruba(negroide).


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Vamos y te dejas todo el flujo del norte de África, muy objetivo jaja.
> Los moriscos y judíos fueron a España lo que los vikingos a Inglaterra.
> Los ingleses con su piel rosada, pelo rubio y ojos azules de las invasiones del noreste.
> Los españoles con su piel aceituna, pelo oscuro y ojos marrones de las invasiones del sur.



El cazador y recolector occidental(WHG) era de piel oscura (este componente es alto España), la piel blanca rosada viene con el cazador y recolector del este de Europa(EHG) a través de una mutación y la piel blanca mediterránea viene de la mutación de los agricultores de Anatolia.

El EHG es una mezcla de WHG con ANE(ancestro común de europeos e indígenas americanos), El ANE trajo la mutación de pelo rubio.

El español medio es oscuro principalmente por "selección sexual", al españolito medio desde tiempos históricos le encanta la piel bronceada.


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Yo a veces me pregunto si algunos tenéis los ojos para ver o de decoración.
> He vivido en el norte de Europa muuuchos años y NO nos parecemos en general a los del norte Europa igual que NO nos parecemos a los del Norte de África.
> 
> O somos una mezcla o hay una raza íbera. Yo me inclino por la mezcla.



En Iberia no hubo una "selección sexual" para masificar a los rubitos y ojos claros.


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Yo a veces me pregunto si algunos tenéis los ojos para ver o de decoración.
> He vivido en el norte de Europa muuuchos años y NO nos parecemos en general a los del norte Europa igual que NO nos parecemos a los del Norte de África.
> 
> O somos una mezcla o hay una raza íbera. Yo me inclino por la mezcla.



más información:









What is “White?” A guide for complete novices


A beginners guide to “White,” containing all of the basics you need to know. This extensive article includes information on genetics, culture, archaeology, anthropology, and the ancient…




thuletide.wordpress.com





Los fenotipos quedaron en el paso, hoy tenemos a la genética que resolvió muchas interrogantes.


----------



## sonsol (1 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> El español medio tiene más componente de agricultores neolíticos y los europeos del norte tienen más de pastores de las estepas ponticas-caspianas. El europeo del norte debe tener 50% de pastores y el español medio tiene 30%, los moros no tienen nada de pastor pero si comparten con los europeos el componen agricultor(EEF) pero además al acerbo genético entran el agricultor natufiense, el iberomaurisian y el yoruba(negroide).



Pero que de chorradas sueltas.
Vete a Escandinavia y me cuentas en que nos parecemos. O vete al Magreb y me cuentas en que nos parecemos.

En altura masculina tenemos la misma media que Marruecos e Israel 1.76m y distamos mucho de la Noruega o Sueca con 1.80m.


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Pero que de chorradas sueltas.
> Vete a Escandinavia y me cuentas en que nos parecemos. O vete al Magreb y me cuentas en que nos parecemos.
> 
> En altura masculina tenemos la misma media que Marruecos e Israel 1.76m y distamos mucho de la Noruega o Sueca con 1.80m.



Es "selección sexual", mujeres eligiendo principalmente a hombres altos para tener hijos mientras los enanos no procrean, eso pasó en Países Bajos. El iberomaurisian(los magrebíes tienen mucho de este componente) eran de1.90m.


----------



## Fiallo (1 Abr 2022)

sonsol dijo:


> Pero que de chorradas sueltas.
> Vete a Escandinavia y me cuentas en que nos parecemos. O vete al Magreb y me cuentas en que nos parecemos.
> 
> En altura masculina tenemos la misma media que Marruecos e Israel 1.76m y distamos mucho de la Noruega o Sueca con 1.80m.




















Mira sus genes y compara con sus fenotipos, así de caprichosa es la genética.


----------



## sonsol (1 Abr 2022)

Fiallo dijo:


> El cazador y recolector occidental(WHG) era de piel oscura (este componente es alto España), la piel blanca rosada viene con el cazador y recolector del este de Europa(EHG) a través de una mutación y la piel blanca mediterránea viene de la mutación de los agricultores de Anatolia.
> 
> El EHG es una mezcla de WHG con ANE(ancestro común de europeos e indígenas americanos), El ANE trajo la mutación de pelo rubio.
> 
> El español medio es oscuro principalmente por "selección sexual", al españolito medio desde tiempos históricos le encanta la piel bronceada.



La piel bronceada o aceituna, que no negra, le gusta a todo el mundo menos a los chinos y a los árabes, que se tapan para que no les roce el sol porque se pondrían morenos.


----------



## ignatiux (2 Abr 2022)

Voy ha lanzar una hipótesis, así a lo loco; La mato el abuelo y le cargamos el muerto al menor, al mas puro estilo Farruquito..

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## LMLights (3 Abr 2022)

Mrbcn dijo:


> Como se han callado en las noticias que es morito



Os recuerdo que en este foro se le da bola a un troll llamado MOROMIERDA para ir haciendo "simpáticos" a los orangutanes marroquíes.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (3 Abr 2022)

Jojojojo el papelón que está gastando la izmierda es simplemente espectacular...

Lo de* "si es morito no es delito"* lo llevan a rajatabla.


----------

